# home made mist system



## newbie (Oct 28, 2006)

i was wondering if anyone has tried to make a mist system using an aquarium water pump feeding through tubes or hoses and spraying the water through hydroponic (aeroponic) nozzles. if you are familiar with hydroponics at all it would be similiar to an aeroponic system watering method but instead of the water being sprayed on the root it would be above ground spraying water downwards on to the plants moss and soil. thanx im just trying to think of alternative method for a mist system so i dont have to spend a lot of money on one.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Without seeing the specs on the nozzles I can't give you a complete answer. Aquarium pumps are high flow, low pressure pumps and can't supply the pressure needed to run normal misting nozzles. Misting pumps are low flow, high pressure pumps. Unless you had a nozzle that could run at low pressures, like less than 5 psi, it wouldn't work. Misting nozzles usually have a minimum pressure of 35 psi.


----------



## newbie (Oct 28, 2006)

for instance these http://www.americanagritech.com/product ... o_id_pk=72 or these http://www.americanagritech.com/product ... o_id_pk=71


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

I don't think you'll have much luck finding an aquarium pump that can build enough pressure to even run the nozzles you've noted. They may dribble and gurgle water, but not provide the coverage and mist you're looking for. You can buy a high pressure pump for less than $60 that would be more approriate for what you are trying to accomplish. ebay is often a good source.

I also suspect that those nozzles would use a lot more water than you'd be happy with.

I can probably put a small system together for you for less than $100 if you'd like. Send me a PM if you need any help.

Jeremy


----------



## newbie (Oct 28, 2006)

thanx jl i might take you up on that idea if i decide i want to install one for sure. what i am targeting the most is moss growth (java and riccia) would there be a larger response with a mister verse just a humidifier? or would just a humidifier be adequate?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I think a humidifier would be adaquate.


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

I highly recommend the humidifier approach - I tried it and got great results. You can get a good humidifier pretty cheap too. I just have one suggestion, skip the cool mist humidifiers and go right to the ultrasonic ones. The cool mist ones might be cheaper, but the ultrasonics are well worth the money.

Walmart has excellent sales on humidifiers around this time of year - they move them out between Dec. and Jan. to make room for other stuff, so keep an eye on their clearance stuff.


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Da Frog Man Cool Mist Foggers are ultrasonic foggers :wink:


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

If it doesn't explicitally say "ultrasonic humidifier" don't buy it. The other humidifiers use fan that blows across a damp wick, which is not what you want.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

a hand pump mister is about $7 - 10 and can get the pressure for heavy flow blue nozzles(about 20+) to work. it can easily be adapted from a misting wand to a misting system. at the flow rate of blue nozzles you should be able to do 50+ red. if you get one w/ a pressure release you can have a gallon of water last 10 mistings of a minute to 4 minutes on a couple nozzles. plus you can use the trigger on the wand to turn the mister on and off. 20 blue mists for about 3 minutes w/ one gallon of water. plus you`ll get a workout while misting.


----------



## newbie (Oct 28, 2006)

do you think spraying it down with a spray bottle thoroughly 3 times a day would be as sufficient as a humidifier, again what i am referring to is java and riccia moss growth.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

that would work just fine too, and probably a good way to start. Depending on how much ventilation your tank has you may find that it will require a lot less misting than that. Most folks can get by with a single misting every day or two. Some more, some less. You'll quickly find what works for you. 

Good luck!


----------

